# striping parking lots



## laraspainting (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello,

We are in the west Texas area. Parking lots are what we are interested in. Is there a set price for striping ? Also any body know how to get into it? plan rooms maybe?


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Do a search on this site, and you'll find some helpful information.


----------

